# First Bull of the season



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

It's still a bit early, but we gave it a try today for some Bull reds.. Started out with a nice Tarpon of about 60 lbs that we had on for all of 3 min. Got some nice air then spit the hook. Fooled with some sharks then we got a nice bull! 39.5 in and a real fatty

Here are a few short Video clips... Sabrina was on the Camera Capt Stan was boatin the fish

http://media.putfile.com/red-1

http://media.putfile.com/red-2

http://media.putfile.com/red-3

Finally a shot of Cpt Stan and I with my bull!!

<img src=http://www.myfishingpictures.com/img/131920.jpg>
It's still a bit early but they are starting to show. It's gonna get better and better!!!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice, where ya fishin out of?


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

wonderful fish i guess i followed a little to quickly with my post. congrats guys keep up the good work.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Caught near St Cathrines islands GA


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*nice job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

allaroundfishin said:


> Caught near St Cathrines islands GA



I love that place, although I just :beer: there never had the chance to fish when I was there


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Capt. Stan? Which one, it wouldn't be Stan Allen would it?


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

emanuel said:


> Capt. Stan? Which one, it wouldn't be Stan Allen would it?


No Capt Stan Kane


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

wat u catch him on?


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

cut mullet in the white wash of the surf.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Not alot of people know about the surf fishing off the Georgia coast, but it can be fantastic, especially in the fall.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

nice catch


----------

